# Consola mixer con ruido



## Laautii (Jun 16, 2011)

Buenas, me han regalado un mixer usado con sus añitos, pero que esta muy bueno, tiene varios canales, microfonos, phono, camera, etc... 

Resulta que si lo conecto al equipo, cuando muevo los potes , o toco con algo de fuerza la carcasa, hace bastante ruido.

Ademas los dos canales para microfono, si les subo el volumen , sin conectarles nada, hacen un ruido de lluvia permanente. :S

Tengo pensado cambiar todos los potes, ya que estos estan muy gastados ( ya intente con un aerosol limpiador especial para potenciometros  y nada ) pero nose si esto sera la causa del ruido :S

En la parte trasera del mixer, hay una bornera o algo asi ( un tornillo en realidad ) que solo esta conectado al chasis del gabinete. Supongo que ahi deberia conectar un cable que vaya a tierra no? pero como hago eso ? probe uniendolo con el tierra de la potencia, y eso generaba mas ruido :S 

Ademas tiene unosefectos incorporados, que aunqe los aprete no suenan ( capas es el pote del volumen de los efectos que esta roto, pero lo dudo ) , que compponente creen que tenga la culpa de esto ? 

ESpero que alguien me ayude a aclarar mis dudas, si hace falta subo imagenes, aunque no las creo necesarias, y es trabajo de sobra. 

Saludos


----------



## jmgm (Jun 19, 2011)

yo repare hace tiempo un mixer que hacia lo mismo pero solo en una de sus lineas,al tocar ligeramente el potenciometro deslizante de de esta linea sonaba el sonido con mucho ruido o a veces solo se escuhaba el ruido pero sin sonido,yo cambie el potenciometro y se soluciono el problema,(previamente limpie todos los potenciometros pero esto apenas sirvio). Si a tu mixer le pasa lo mismo pero en todas las lineas a lo mejor es el potenciometro del master.espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Laautii (Jun 19, 2011)

Acabo de desarmar uno por uno, todos los potes, los limpie a fondo, quedaron como nuevos ( respecto a la mugre ) , pero veo que las pistas no estan completas, ahora el mixer funciona mucho mejor, pero aca donde yo vivo no consigo repuestos de potes deslizables :S


----------



## jmgm (Jun 25, 2011)

si no te importa la estetica de tu mixer puedes cambiarlos por potenciometros de eje dobles logaritmicos, no lineales,que seguro son mas facil de conseguir


----------

